# Divinity Of Gurbani : A Must Read



## Sikhi 24/7 (Jun 28, 2004)

A young child went to a Gursikh and stated that no matter how hard he tried to keep Gurbani in his heart, he just could not understand or keep it. He stated that his mind was not a bucket, but a strainer, which let everything pass through and did not contain the meaning of gurbani. 

The Gursikh said "Let us try an experiment. Here is a strainer, and here is some water. Now pour a bucket of water through the strainer." 

The child did this and said "See, the water was not contained, it just passed through, my mind is just like this". The Gursikh said. "Do it once more", so he did, and still the water passed through the strainer. The Gursikh said. "Do it ten times at least". The child did, and at the end of this experiment, he said " See, water still passes through, no matter how many times , and how many buckets we pass through it" . The Gursikh said "Look carefully at the strainer and see if there is any thing different." The child did, and his eyes were filled with tears, and he said. "Yes, i see the difference now. The grimy dirty strainer is now shiny and bright, like never before." 

The Gursikh said "My son, this is what Gurbani does for you. It cleans your mind, and even if you do not realize it, it slowly cleanses your mind, and protects you from the five vices. The more you recite Gurbani, your mind will not only become shinier, but become like the bucket itself, which will not only become clean , but hold the meaning of Gurbani in your heart". 

The child smiled, and felt he had received the best example of the power of Gurbani, ever


----------



## Arvind (Jul 16, 2004)

Even if I just do fast reading of Nitnem, without understaning the meaning of any word in that.. and just do parrot reading??? Is it going to cleanse my matt (mind), and bring me closer to Him?

I experience kirtan with raagas have profound effect on one's mind and body. But my nitnem is just a fast reading, or I believe with incorrect punctuation or pronunciation too!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 8, 2016)

Sevadaar Singh said:
			
		

> Even if I just do fast reading of Nitnem, without understaning the meaning of any word in that.. and just do parrot reading??? Is it going to cleanse my matt (mind), and bring me closer to Him?
> 
> I experience kirtan with raagas have profound effect on one's mind and body. But my nitnem is just a fast reading, or I believe with incorrect punctuation or pronunciation too!


Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.

The story of the bucket and strainer....parrotting gurbani...mindless repettition of waheguru waheguru etc...lots of concerns.

The reality that I have learnt from my years of simran and paaths is that GURBANI has an intrinsic "gunn"... what is this gunn ?

Lets consider soap/washing powder/etc. These have an intrinsic gunn of CLEANING POWER...clothes "just soaked" in washing powder, without any effort at rubbing etc will still LOSE some DIRT.  Soap rubbed on gently will regardeless of "force used" will CLEAN off Dirt....the More stubborn the stain..the more effort required in rubbing with soap..

Guur Nanak Ji also uses the exaple of SOAP in japji Sahib...MOOT paleetee kappar hoiyeh deh sabun lehiyeh oh thoiyeh...BHAREAH MATT PAPAANNKE SANG...thopeh NAVEH KE RAANG..  Beautiful isnt it.  Now do we see why the example of SOAP is used ??  A dirty cloth can be "cleansed" by just lying next to soap....but if effort is put in and the cloth is rubbed....then it becomes spotless..

Just by being in contact with Gurbani/Naam/Waheguru...chanting, parrotting, jsut reppeating on the tongue without paying attention, listening from a cd player in the car/home stereo....etc STILL has SOME BENEFIT of cleaning our Dirty mann/paaps...BUT if we pout in MORE EFFORT - take the time to READ/VICHAAR Gurbani, repeat waheguru with Love/Devotion...the END RESULTS are GREATER...our Mann becomes spotless.....sooner than later !!!

So when my young and adult students of Gurbani approach me and put this question to me my reply is: JUST be in "contact" with gurbani naam...the rest will come by itself.....the  END RESULT is  DIRECTLY PROPORTIONAL to the amount of effort you put in.  Those who swaas swaas naam japp...are the ones who have "rubbed" the bar of soap relentlessly day and night....and so their "chola" is near spotless.....thats what we should aim for.  Rubbing a bar of soap on a dirty cloth is NO JOKE - just ask the "laundry man" ( or your mum !!)....BUT then a spotless cloth is also a sight to behold !!!

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 9, 2016)

This is a nice story, giving very impressing lesson.  Reciting Gurbani takes you away from evil thoughts. you are away from lust, ego, anger, attachment  and pride.  You are thus clean for the time you area attached to Gurbani


----------



## Original (Jun 9, 2016)

Gyani Ji

Beautifully put ! This kind of education and elaboration is in line with both gurmat sidhant and your personal status as Gyani Ji.

Thank you !


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 9, 2016)

Gyani ji,

Guru fateh.

Well put as usual.



> JUST be in "contact" with gurbani naam...the rest will come by itself.....the END RESULT is DIRECTLY PROPORTIONAL to the amount of effort you put in.



Very true because "Contact" creates conductivity, in this case for the like minded. It is only a start though but an important one.


----------



## Sikhilove (Jun 11, 2016)

SPN Reporter said:


> A young child went to a Gursikh and stated that no matter how hard he tried to keep Gurbani in his heart, he just could not understand or keep it. He stated that his mind was not a bucket, but a strainer, which let everything pass through and did not contain the meaning of gurbani.
> 
> The Gursikh said "Let us try an experiment. Here is a strainer, and here is some water. Now pour a bucket of water through the strainer."
> 
> ...



Nice post. Gurbani doesn't protect, it must be applied. Application is natural and simple, and peaceful- we are simply accepting who we truly are- we are discovering ourselves.

The 5 thieves are maya, and are like a puff of smoke, they are not really difficult to overcome as they do not exist- the Truth is beyond image, form and sound. God is All and All is Him.


----------

